# Practiced my prepping



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Today we "practiced" one of our "prepper" meals, . . . pot of brown beans & ham, canned peppers, chopped up onions, chopped up tomatoes, and home made sourdough bread. Put it all in a bowl, . . . stir contents, . . . eat, . . . enjoy.

Uhhh, . . . you're too late, . . . it's all gone, . . . and the sourdough was the best part. Been messing with it for a couple of years now, . . . this one came out right, . . . but needs a bit of tweaking.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That sounds pretty good for end of the world grub.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You've got a great idea, and it is something I will have to start. Just the idea of it seems to be what we should all be doing. It's great to have the food preps, but can I cook them and at least make them taste "good" enough to eat with out being starving. Thank you dwight55.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like an excellent meal to fuel a person during times when they are working hard. I've never made sourdough bread and hope to try it soon. 
Double clap from Slip!::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

paraquack said:


> You've got a great idea, and it is something I will have to start. Just the idea of it seems to be what we should all be doing. It's great to have the food preps, but can I cook them and at least make them taste "good" enough to eat with out being starving. Thank you dwight55.


will you be able to cook them should be the question. you can have all the ingredients available but if you can't cook them what is the point? how was this meal prepared? open fire? because cooking in your modern kitchen may not be an option


----------

